# headlamps



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone know how to adjust them,,,I have one that is blazing the road about 6'in front of me,,the other is normal,,hate to go to the dealer for an easy adjustment


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a post in hear that talks about how to adjust them.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

they discussed turning the DRL's off,,,I need to adjust my beams off the regular lamps,,,any help :confused


----------



## wick (Nov 4, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> anyone know how to adjust them,,,I have one that is blazing the road about 6'in front of me,,the other is normal,,hate to go to the dealer for an easy adjustment



Check your PM's


----------

